# [SOLVED] Smart tv will not connect to internet



## Affe (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a Samsung Smart tv with cable connection to the router,D-Link Dir-625. At first it connected but not anymore. Message from TV when connecting: connection failed. configure IP settings automatically or manually. But the settings seems to be right as I can see the MAC address of the TV in the router and the IP number 192.168.0.114 in the TV as been collected from the router. But connection failed, what might be the solution?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Smart tv will not connect to internet*

as you say that looks all OK

you could try setting a manual IP - try using 192.168.0.200
you will need the other settings - which if you look at a PC ipconfig /all you should get

I guess they would be 
192.168.01 or .254 for the default gateway
255.255.255.0 for subnet mask
and i would use 
8.8.8.8 for DNS - google open dns

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Affe (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Smart tv will not connect to internet*

Thank You etaf.
By setting the DNS to 8888 it worked:smile:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Smart tv will not connect to internet*

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved" 

in which case I would watch out for other PCs on your network - maybe an issue with the ISP DNS servers 
so if any of those fail the you can change on other devices 
so if you need to change on a PC - I would still use google open dns and the two servers 
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4

how to setup is here
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Google public DNS *

Google public DNS
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/

Theres also a link on how to setup those DNS IP address up on a PC
http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

How to set XP here
How to Use Google Public DNS on Windows 7 and Windows XP

Then once you have set up those DNS entries 

* Flush & register DNS *

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

*Ipconfig/flushdns
ipconfig/registerdns*

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator 
Start> All Programs> Accessories and then *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

now type the command again


----------

